# Back Gear Locking Pin 101.07403



## Kroll (May 9, 2013)

Guys on my lathe the pin that locks the back gear to the spindle pulley keeps popping out.Looking at the diagram there is a spring and a plunger that keeps the pin in position.I suspect that maybe the spring is broken cause when I move the pin in/out I don't feel any resistance.How can I remove the back gear pin,will I have to remove the back gear from the spindle to make repairs or can it be fix in place?Thanks for any advice----kroll


----------



## pdentrem (May 9, 2013)

I can not remember if I used a piece of shim stock to slide in between the ball and spring to allow removal, or I used the twist method to rotate the pin and then pull it out. It has been years since I did that repair.
Pierre


----------



## Kroll (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for the reply,I did try to twist it alittle and tug.I will try the shim ideal and see if that will work before I go back to the twist method.Just wanted to hear that it did work.Tks---kroll


----------



## pdentrem (May 10, 2013)

You need to rotate 180 degrees if that was the way to do it. I wish I could remember how I did it.
Pierre


----------



## atlas user (May 12, 2013)

Mine kicks out now and then also.  Someday will get around to fixing it.


----------



## ML_Woy (May 13, 2013)

You might post on the Craftsman Atlas Yahoo group and find an answer that forum specializes in Atlas Craftsman laths and has been very helpful to me in the past.


----------

